# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  magical reality check

## Baron Samedi

Do a reality check such as look at your hands, or the nose pinch one.

Immediately try to do an act of magic such as rub your hands together and make a fireball.

The reason to do this is; when you do a reality check in dreams, you will immediately do an act of magic.

----------


## Fuzzman

Good idea. This would be nice for those times when doing a reality check that fails but the dreamer doesn't notice. Having that reflexive act of doing magic would hopefully carry over and be a definite sign that one is dreaming, as long as the magic actually works...

----------


## DaTechnoKing

Very smart. I shall try this.

----------


## Hohenheim

You my good sir, are a genius.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Do a reality check such as look at your hands, or the nose pinch one.
> 
> Immediately try to do an act of magic such as rub your hands together and make a fireball.
> 
> The reason to do this is; when you do a reality check in dreams, you will immediately do an act of magic.



 I did this without any reason in my last lucid dream, I hadn't done it ever before or read this 0_o

----------


## Taffy

This is the greatest idea. ever.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I did this without any reason in my last lucid dream, I hadn't done it ever before or read this 0_o



 Thanks for the idea!





> This is the greatest idea. ever.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Great idea dude i've been doing the same, but, had a small problem with it, I tried to make a fireball in my hand once lucid but it didn't work, my palm just got a bit hot, then the dream lost stability very quickly because I didnt feel 'connected'. I'm ok with telekinesis though, so i'll use that next time instead. Just a heads up for the dreamers who dont ld often, probably better to use magic you've already used or can visualize well, just incase your reality check fails, then your magic reality check fails LOL

----------


## Nexi

Sounds great. It would be kind of awkward though if someone noticed you while you were doing this  :smiley:  Nevertheless, I shall try this  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Great idea dude i've been doing the same, but, had a small problem with it, I tried to make a fireball in my hand once lucid but it didn't work, my palm just got a bit hot, then the dream lost stability very quickly because I didnt feel 'connected'.



last night, i got lucid, flew, tried to make a fireball. phail. frustration woke me up.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> last night, i got lucid, flew, tried to make a fireball. phail. frustration woke me up.



Damn fireballs  :Bang head: 

I'm thinking maybe switch it up, lava ball anyone?

Or instead of intending a fireball in your palm, intend one NOT to be in your palm, see what happens lol

----------


## Ctharlhie

Would it work the same way as 'don't think about elephants'?  :tongue2:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Would it work the same way as 'don't think about elephants'?



Exactly  :wink2:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

OK, fuck fireballs.

Like the fourth time i've tried now.

Last night I was like.. "theres a fireball in my hand" - No fireball, "Ok, there's no fireball in my hand!", No fireball - "OK, NOW theres a fucking fireball in my hand" - No fireball -__-

I guess that's not my superpower...

Next time I might just find some fire, or pull out a lighter from my pocket. I can just imagine it will end up with me setting my hand on fire then waking up though...

----------


## Ctharlhie

Feel the heat in your hand, feel your whole arm tremoring with the ungodly energy of what you are about to unleash, see the blinding light. You've got to make your mind believe what is basically an impossible event.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Feel the heat in your hand, feel your whole arm tremoring with the ungodly energy of what you are about to unleash, see the blinding light. You've got to make your mind believe what is basically an impossible event.



I'll try that, but i'm gonna go for some more fulfilling shit now like flying, wasted too many attempts on a stupid fireball  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I'll try that, but i'm gonna go for some more fulfilling shit now like flying, wasted too many attempts on a stupid fireball



If give up everytime you face something you can't control in the dream you won't progress. The simple act of summoning a fireball teaches you valuable skills in all areas of dream control; focus, intent, expectation, visualisation.

I'm having trouble becoming aware enough to carry out goals in my recent lucids, so instead of trying to do something ambitious or wish fulfillment, my current goal is to go back to basics and look really hard at how I stabilise and try to improve it if I can.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

True true.. OK, i'll give it another shot  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

It's hard to act out shapeshifting every time I RC, since that's my strongest form of control, the one I feel most comfortable using. Especially in public.  ::lol::  I still try to do it in a subtle way, though, like just transforming a hand or making a tail/wings, etc.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Feel the heat in your hand, feel your whole arm tremoring with the ungodly energy of what you are about to unleash, see the blinding light. You've got to make your mind believe what is basically an impossible event.



Thanks for the inspiration. I just had an idea!

----------


## Mancon

Rofl! I can just imagine you trying to shoot fireballs in the grocery isle because you think you're in a dream. Anyway this is awesome, thanks for making this.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Thanks for the inspiration. I just had an idea!



What's your idea?  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

> Would it work the same way as 'don't think about elephants'?



Sorry 

just want to get email from this thread. Sorry too for the emicon I am on my phine and was putting the cursor in but my big clumbsy finger hit the emicon instead and I didnt want to muck things up worse by trying to delete emicon.

love this thread.

It is 12:02pm here (Friday 9/March/2012)

----------


## Taffy

> Sorry 
> 
> just want to get email from this thread. Sorry too for the emicon I am on my phine and was putting the cursor in but my big clumbsy finger hit the emicon instead and I didnt want to muck things up worse by trying to delete emicon.
> 
> love this thread.
> 
> It is 12:02pm here (Friday 9/March/2012)



You can subscribe to the thread without posting in it, you know. Just click "thread tools" ally the top, above the first post.

----------


## Taffy

Haha, it actually worked! And I almost forgot the dream, too. DJ entry is here if anyone is interested: A lucid I can't remember - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What's your idea?



Do RC, then rub hands together to stabilize dream AND make fireball simultaneously, then release fireball!

----------


## Giovs

I've only had a few lucid dreams (I could probably count them on my fingers), but I always shoot lightning from my fingertips. I think that's probably a pretty inconspicuous way to do this RC. I'lI start trying to create an arc between my fingers when I do the hand RC.

----------

